# Need help finding" Is there life after death" no trespassing sign



## Natasha Keating (Apr 8, 2010)

Saw this on the internet. We are just finishing fencing in our backyard and I would like to have this no trespassing sign . Could not find anything for sale yet. Anybody knows where I could get it?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/devilstar/5384222056/sizes/m/in/contacts/


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Natasha Keating said:


> Saw this on the internet. We are just finishing fencing in our backyard and I would like to have this no trespassing sign . Could not find anything for sale yet. Anybody knows where I could get it?
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/devilstar/5384222056/sizes/m/in/contacts/


Similar
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250437546899+


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

ooo, I like that, PM me if you find any!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I think they stopped making them when the Dobermann turned into a pussy breed......\\/
Serioulsy tho, you should be able to take the photo to a sign maker and they should be able to make one if they are any good.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

This is a good one too . http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs313.snc3/28311_1350849541507_1539433774_31034358_4079927_n.jpg


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Like the wording on the sign. 

Not to sure what the limp eared doberman is about though.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I like this one better :mrgreen:

http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=12399


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> This is a good one too . http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs313.snc3/28311_1350849541507_1539433774_31034358_4079927_n.jpg


 Thats pretty cool.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

hey, i have a limp earred dobermann.. be careful


----------



## Natasha Keating (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you all for suggestions!
I think after all I'll put "My dog can get to the fence in 2.8 sec. Can you?"
Anything else with "caution", death and beware--looks like liability from the ins point of view.:wink:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Best. Sign. Ever.

http://www.amazon.com/Obey-Belgian-Malinois-Parking-Sign/dp/B0013GJZQU

I'm sure they have a Doberman version. ;-)

Edit: Here we go:


----------



## Doug Matson (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey, I'm not a lawyer or an expert on this, but I have been told many times over the years that I need to be careful putting up any kind of signs like this. Supposedly, if your dog actually bites somebody, if you have a sign up like this, and they decide to sue you, this sign acknowledges that you know that your dog is dangerous and will bite somebody. It makes their case a lot easier to prove that you are harboring a dangerous dog.


----------



## Natasha Keating (Apr 8, 2010)

yes, Doug, you are right. If there is a sign, it's assumed that the dog is dangerous and the owner knows it.


----------



## James Smith (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes it is TRUE any Sign of this Nature will get you in TROUBLE while we all like it America's pass time is Lawyers advertising all over T.V. or Radio to take someone to court. Remember when the person sued That big chain restaurant because the coffee was HOT. Well an attorney will have a Field day with this one. Look at it this way that a Criminal have more rights then the average Law abiding Citizen That is why it it call the CRIMINAL JUSTICE SYSTEM.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

A lawyer can make an arguement either way . If you had a sign up you knew it was dangerous if you had no sign you are negligent . In the end it's going to be about the effectiveness of the arguement a the people listening to it making the final desicion in court .


----------



## James Smith (Nov 30, 2010)

Jim you are right and I like the Video link that say's it all


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

It varies heavily by location, as well.
Where I live, a sign that reads specifically "BAD DOG" or a gate or entrance (not sure about open property) is considered a fair warning, and can actually help you in court. Apparently, "beware of dog" or any others are not specifically stated in the legal verbiage and therefore do not offer the same protection. Oh, the logic of laws.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Kristina Senter said:


> It varies heavily by location, as well.
> Where I live, a sign that reads specifically "BAD DOG" or a gate or entrance (not sure about open property) is considered a fair warning, and can actually help you in court. Apparently, "beware of dog" or any others are not specifically stated in the legal verbiage and therefore do not offer the same protection. Oh, the logic of laws.


What law or ordinance would that be ? I would like to look it up .


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> What law or ordinance would that be ? I would like to look it up .


http://www.dogbitelaw.com/PAGES/Florida.html


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Kristina Senter said:


> http://www.dogbitelaw.com/PAGES/Florida.html


Wow . At least when the lawyer starts the arguement that you obviously knew you had a bad dog because you put a sign up stating that you can say " No , the law just required me to do that . " .


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Wow . At least when the lawyer starts the arguement that you obviously knew you had a bad dog because you put a sign up stating that you can say " No , the law just required me to do that . " .


Yup. I asked a couple of lawyers/attorneys about FL dog bite ordinances/safeguards and was told repeatedly about the "bad dog" sign. Apparently it's a known and followed rule. At least they stick to it. Go figure!


----------

